# show tables avaliable at west mid rep expo 9th aug 09



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

if you are interested in booking a table at the above avent please send myself, james and hana or zak a pm and we will forward you booking fors. all details can be found here:
West Midland Reptile Society


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump!!!!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

bump...........


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

I sent a cheque and booking form but have received no confirmation yet; should I have done?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

PM charlottej1983 and she'll be able to confirm if we recieved it.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Bump for WMRS! I hope somebody brings something different. Seems to be purely leos and beardies. But atleast pollywog will show!


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

So you forgot the snakes??? and furry little animals and who knows :whistling2:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Got the forms via email and will be posting off tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> Bump for WMRS! I hope somebody brings something different. Seems to be purely leos and beardies. But atleast pollywog will show!


Oh trust me from the emails ive got theres definitely more than just leo's and beardies there!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

bump for wmrs


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

up up and away........:2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

:up::up::up:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

got my forms today.. should be in the post tomorrow mate


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> got my forms today.. should be in the post tomorrow mate


cool beans! bookings are flying in now guys n gals so if your interested book asap as limited space! : victory:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Booking date has been moved back, so if you think you'd missed it you've got some extra time so get it in!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

all tables now sold
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

charlottej1983 said:


> all tables now sold
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


excellent !!!
I saw this bumped and thought, I would book a last minute table ......... but its great news to see you have filled up 

looking forward to a good day


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Good to see all tables are sold but just hope no traders will be selling reptiles or this could be the end of your show........


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Horsfield said:


> Good to see all tables are sold but just hope no traders will be selling reptiles or this could be the end of your show........


 whats that all about?
be a shame ifthat was to happen, then again there are so many bitter people out there, jst looking forany reason to stitch someome up.
cant wait for the show anyway, cant be worse than my lst one


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry I am confused, the traders are not permitted to sell reptiles?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

excession said:


> Sorry I am confused, the traders are not permitted to sell reptiles?


private breeders that breed as a hobby can sell at shows, people that hold a pet shop licence or breed as a profession can not.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

wohic said:


> private breeders that breed as a hobby can sell at shows, people that hold a pet shop licence or breed as a profession can not.


Ahh ok.

I didnt know that.

Whats the reason behind this?


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> whats that all about?
> be a shame ifthat was to happen, then again there are so many bitter people out there, jst looking forany reason to stitch someome up.
> cant wait for the show anyway, cant be worse than my lst one


It is just something we found when we held our show.

Anyone selling lots of new equipment and large amounts of live food are seen as traders.

We had the council turn up on the day and they got a bit arsey about one or two stands, luckily we got round it.

It would be a shame if something similar happened and a show was called to a halt.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Horsfield said:


> It is just something we found when we held our show.
> 
> Anyone selling lots of new equipment and large amounts of live food are seen as traders.
> 
> ...


 
Yeh thats fair enough.

We've worked with the local councils licensing department from day one and other relevant authorities, so fingers crossed there should be no problems on the day.


----------

